# deal of the day



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

A case of Starbucks Mocha Frappuccino's for 10.99. That's .92 each when you buy a case. 

Going quick at that price

Discount Goods and Grocery
935 N New Warrington Rd,

Down street from A & E pharmacy. 

Open 9-8 m-sat. 12-5 on sundays


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

is this robs place?


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Yep jim it is


----------

